# Upgrading wheelsets for Bianchi Infinito C2C



## dinga (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello,

Mine is Bianchi C2C Infinito 2010. I am thinking of upgrading the wheelsets. Today, I came across a Shimano WH-RS81 C24 Cabon Laminate wheels.
https://www.merlincycles.com/shimano-wh-rs81-c24-carbon-laminate-clincher-road-wheels-62700.html?utm_campaign=googlebase-US&utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=shopping&utm_term=Bikes+%26+Frames&ucpo=19794&gclid=Cj0KEQjw8u23BRCg6YnzmJmPqYgBEiQALf_XzUQg2VC37Z_uuX9xViWrl3LeI4r42cVugxMRLCRiTo8aAv7A8P8HAQ

Weighs 1537 grams for both wheels without skewers.
Would it be a good match and upgrade to my Bianchi compared to the stock wheelsets?
I am a casual rider, averaging about 20 mph for 20~30 mile ride on flat road.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It would be good if you told us what your stock wheel set is. The Infinito came in quite a number of different builds.

The RS81 C24 is a very good wheel set which sits between Ultegra and Dura-Ace in Shimano's hierarchy.


----------



## dinga (Oct 23, 2015)

kbwh said:


> It would be good if you told us what your stock wheel set is. The Infinito came in quite a number of different builds.
> 
> The RS81 C24 is a very good wheel set which sits between Ultegra and Dura-Ace in Shimano's hierarchy.


The current wheels are Fulcrum Racing 7.
Thanks.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The RS81 is a definite upgrade, but don't go larger with tyres than 25 mm, as there is no room on the 1st generation Infinito for wider.


----------



## dinga (Oct 23, 2015)

kbwh said:


> The RS81 is a definite upgrade, but don't go larger with tyres than 25 mm, as there is no room on the 1st generation Infinito for wider.


Thanks.
Finally I ordered a RS81 wheelsets and 25mm tire.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Hmmm...thought my Intenso was the old Infinito frame. As I look at it, sure looks like you could go above 25mm tires.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's not. No 1st gen Infinito bits on the Intenso.


----------

